# Powerpoint Question: where is the edit links function?  Need to fix a chart in PP



## Badnames (Jan 10, 2012)

In powerpoint I have a chart that I am trying to edit the data for.  I have the data file on my pc.  When I click edit data I get an error message telling me to click Edit Links to link the file.  I am unable to find the edit links function in power point though.  Anyone know where the Edit Links function is?


----------



## Worf (Jan 11, 2012)

Badnames said:


> In powerpoint I have a chart that I am trying to edit the data for.  I have the data file on my pc.  When I click edit data I get an error message telling me to click Edit Links to link the file.  I am unable to find the edit links function in power point though.  Anyone know where the Edit Links function is?



What PowerPoint version are you using?


----------



## Badnames (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm using 2007


----------



## Worf (Jan 12, 2012)

Try Office button / Prepare / Edit Links.
This will open the Links dialog box.


----------

